# '97 Passat GLX wheel bolt pattern.



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

Does anybody know how I can find out if the wheels on my '97 passat GLX are a 5 on 100 or a 5 on 112 pattern? Or would anybody be able to tell me which they may be?
Thanks


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: '97 Passat GLX wheel bolt pattern. (CommieHunter)*

For the B4/VR6 they're 15 x 6, 5 x 100, et 38


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: '97 Passat GLX wheel bolt pattern. (CommieHunter)*

Yep, 5x100


----------

